# OT: Thoughts about our devices pheriperals like armband.



## alicepattinson (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi everyone, i just want to ask advice on what to buy with this armband list. What product will i choose, I do prefer cheap but quality armband:

1. http://www.amazon.com/LifeProof-iPhone-5s-Armband-v2/dp/B00C78W146/ref=sr_1_1?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1418819575&sr=1-1&keywords=armband
2. http://www.amazon.com/Minisuit-SPORTY-Armband-Holder-iPhone/dp/B00MOQ3SBG/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1415913955&sr=8-6&keywords=minisuit
3. http://www.amazon.com/Arkon-Running-Jogging-Neoprene-Smartphone/dp/B00GH14Z7A/ref=sr_1_2?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1418819575&sr=1-2&keywords=armband


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Alice -- as you're looking for advice on an iPhone thingy, I'm going to move this to the board for Apple Devices.


----------

